# Fragen zum Bergwerk Pfadfinder...



## schlappmacher (24. August 2004)

Hallo,

zunächst: Das Pfadfinder macht auf mich einen sehr schönen Eindruck. Habe schon mit einem Spckjhiuhiu Enduro geliebäugelt. Aber der Lack ist wirklich nix und es wäre ein echter Rückschritt zu meinem derzeitigen MTB, (Cyclecraft CSP04 hat Pulver und Flaschenhalter). Nun muss was neues her, mit Scheibe und mehr Federweg 

Zwei Fragen und ein wenig Kritik zum Pfadfinder:

- Gibt's das Pfadfinder (evtl. gegen Aufpreis) auch in einer anderen Farbe? Hab nix gefunden auf der Bergwerk Webpage.

Dies für diejenigen, denen die Farbe nicht so zusagt (soll ja eine Idee des Herr Scheffer mit dem Kasten Mineralwasser in der Tür gewesen sein..)

- Warum wurde für einen Freerider eine Sattelstütze mit nur 27.2 mm Durchmesser gewählt? Wird das noch geändert? Ich möchte jetzt nicht anfangen, die alte Berechnung mit dem Widerstandsmoment herauszukramen. Mit meinen 84 kg auf knapp 1.80m ist das echt ein Problem, hab mit meinem Hardtail damals drei (!) Stützen kaputtbekommen, trotz Beachtung des Anzugsmoments und Syncros-Stütze - na gut nur die letzte war eine.

http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/2003/01_produkte/bike_content.php?model=pfadfinder

Besten Dank schonmal und macht weiter so,

Schlappmacher


----------



## carloz (24. August 2004)

schlappi: Die Farben gibt es so, wie du sie haben willst. Was sollte denn der Unterschied zum Mercury sein ?
Schau mal da rein  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=83520

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (24. August 2004)

@ Carloz: Danke für Deine Super-schnelle Antwort! Lesen hätte mir auch geholfen, aber der Mensch ist halt faul...

Bleibt das Problem mit dem Sattelstützendurchmesser. Nun ist der Pfadfinder ja ziemlich neu. Haben schon andere 'schwere Jungs' Erfahrungen damit? 

Würd' mich auch sehr über einen Beitrag vom Hersteller freuen.

So, jetzt ist Mahlzeit. Laßt's rollen, wo das Wetter es heute zuläßt.

Schlappmacher


----------



## Endurance (24. August 2004)

> Bleibt das Problem mit dem Sattelstützendurchmesser. Nun ist der Pfadfinder ja ziemlich neu. Haben schon andere 'schwere Jungs' Erfahrungen damit?



Das Pfadfinder ist KEIN Freerider (was wiederum Definitionssache ist). Also wenn Dir die Stützen abbrechen stimmt wohl etwas mit Deiner Fahrtechnik nicht - fährst Du mit Tiefschutz?? Wie wär's denn mit dem Faunus FR?

Aber keine Angst die Stützen halten (zumindest meine Race Face XY und Race Face Diabolus) und ich wiege auch zwischen 80 und 85KG ohne Klamotten. Was mich viel mehr stört ist die Reduzierhülse die zum quitschen neigt.


----------



## wondermike (24. August 2004)

Da hat Endurance recht. Wenn Du einen Freerider suchst, ist das Pfadi nix. Ich wiege um die 90 kg, bei mir gab es bisher noch keine Probleme mit der Sattelstütze (Roox 4.2). Ich fahre damit aber auch CC, d.h. wenn es wirklich ruppig wird, sitze ich eh' nicht im Sattel. Als Enduro-Bike kann ich das Pfadfinder uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Eine passende Farbe wird sich auch finden. Schon die Standardpalette ist sehr umfangreich, man kann aber sogar jede beliebige RAL-Farbe bekommen.


----------



## schlappmacher (25. August 2004)

Hey Wondermike und Endurance,

Danke Euch für Eure Erfahrungen! Ihr habt wohl recht mit der Einordnung, wenn ich dem letzten BIKE-Mag glauben darf, sind Freerider inzwischen ja alles kleine Josh Benders, denen es unter 3m Drops langweilig wird  Aber wer glaubt dem magz schon... 

Die Hülse habe ich im Laden gestern auch gesehen. Vielleicht soll diese die Verbindung entlasten, aber merkwürdig sieht's trotzdem aus.

Also, ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren und Ziehwege, bei denen es bergab eben auch mal zur Sache geht; also Rinnen, kleine Drops, mal nen kleinen Sprung. Nix dramatisches. Scheint also machbar zu sein mit dem Pfadfinder. Werd mal den Kontostand checken.

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## wondermike (25. August 2004)

schlappmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich fahre hauptsächlich Touren und Ziehwege, bei denen es bergab eben auch mal zur Sache geht; also Rinnen, kleine Drops, mal nen kleinen Sprung. Nix dramatisches. Scheint also machbar zu sein mit dem Pfadfinder. Werd mal den Kontostand checken.


Das ist definitv nicht nur machbar mit dem Pfadfinder, da ist es voll in seinem Element. Auf mäßig verblockten Trails kann man es richtig krachen lassen und in stark verblocktem Terrain ist es immer wieder erstaunlich, was das Ding alles wegschluckt. Durch die sehr sinnvolle und praxisgerechte Geometrieverstellung ist das Bike auch uneingeschränkt uphilltauglich, hier ist das Gewicht wirklich die einzige Bremse.


----------



## schlappmacher (25. August 2004)

Hallo,

Danke nochmal für Eure Antworten. Hab mich heute anders entschieden; siehe Rocky Mountain Forum. Da ist die Sattelstütze sogar noch dünner, aber ich denke, eine verstärkte Tune Stütze wird's scho aushalten. Viel Spass noch mit Euren Bergwerk-Bikes und immer schön rollen lassen.

Schlappmacher


----------



## tomcraft04 (25. August 2004)

Hallo Leute 

Ich hätt da mal ne frage mein kumpel hatte ein Pfadfinder ist aber Weg gezogen und habe kein kontakt mehr zu ihm so meine eigentliche frage !!Wo kann ich mir das Pfadfinder kaufen und wieviel müsste ich dafür blechen? Habe zwar schon kontakt mit Bergwerk aufgenommen aber leider keine antwort bekommen ?!


----------



## wondermike (25. August 2004)

Laut Preisliste kostet das Pfadfinder komplett  4020, der Rahmen liegt bei  1750.


----------



## uffe (26. August 2004)

schau mal bei http://www.s-tec-sports.de

BERGWERK Pfadfinder Minute I, XT, Louise FR	2899

da dürften einzelne Komponenten wie Steuersatz, Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze nicht dasselbe Niveau wie beim Bergwerkpreis haben, aber dafür ist ja auch noch ordentlich Luft...

Hatte mein Faunus auch von dort und werde in Kürze wohl auch wieder ein Pfadfinder bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomcraft04 (26. August 2004)

Ok danke schonmal bin aber für weiter infos sehr danbar bis dann 

Tschau   

tomi


----------



## uffe (28. August 2004)

Wo ich gerade auch über mein zu kaufendes Pfadfinder nachgrübele:

Auf der Bergwerksite gibt es eine Händlerliste...


----------



## tomcraft04 (1. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

also das mitm Händler hat alles supa geklappt habe mehrere angeschrieben und
Nubuk-bikes hat mir n super angebot gemacht !! So meine eigentliche frage ist eigentlich mir hat man empfohlen das ich den XT 2003 Umwerfer eher als denn XT 2004 nehmen sollte aber das muss ich ja auch die Kurbel des XT 2003 nehmen was ist eigentlich der genaue unterschied zwischen den beiden und ist er wirklich so schlecht??


----------



## XC_Freund (1. September 2004)

Warum du den 2003er Umwerfer nehmen sollst kannst du hier lesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=125620
(Ja das Forum lebt!!!)
Die 2004er Kurbeln haben eine 50mm Kettenlinie. Bei 2003 mit 113er Innenlager waren es 47,5 mit 118er Achse 50mm. Du kannst die 2004er Kurbel auch mit dem 2003er Umwerfer schalten.


----------



## tomcraft04 (1. September 2004)

Ok danke aber mein Händler meint das würde nicht passen wäre es denn schlimm wenn ich dazu auch die 2003 kurbel nehmen würde ?? denn mit dem 2004 Umwerfer sind ja ne menge probs. verbunden ! 

MFG

tomcraft04


----------



## uffe (1. September 2004)

Tomcraft,

was zahlste denn bei denen für welche Ausstattung? Würde mich mal interessieren zum Vergleich mit S-tec.

Erstes, grobes Angebot von S-tec:
Bergwerk Pfadfinfer schwarz/beige matt, FSA Orbit Extreme Pro , Marzocchi All Mountain 1  , Syntace VRO System , Roox Stütze , Shimano XT Gruppe ( 03/04) , Magura Loouise FR , Laufradsatz, XT/DT XR 4.1 D Felge , Bereifung wahlweise , Flite Sattel zu 3150 Euro.

Haben die Rahmen lieferbar? Wenn ja, in welcher Farbe?

Gruß,
Uffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (1. September 2004)

Die 2003er XT Kurbel ist ein sehr gutes Produkt, vor allem bezüglich Preis/Leistung.
Nimm sie ruhig.

Soso dein Händler meint das der Umwerfer nicht zur 2004er Kurbel passt aber einen 2004er Umwerfer würde er an das Pfadfinder dranprügeln?


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2004)

Ich habe bei mir den 2003er XT E-Type Umwerfer und die 04er XT Kurbeln dran. Passt prima und funktioniert einwandfrei. Dein Händler liegt also nachweislich falsch. Das kann man ihm nachsehen, weil die Sache mit dem Umwerfer am PF schon ein bisschen ein Elend ist. Außerdem sind die 03er Kurbeln ja auch OK.


----------



## tomcraft04 (1. September 2004)

Hallo @ uffe 

also meine Austattung ist wie folgt Bergwerk Pfadfinder

Rahmen Bergwerk Pfadfinder 1.750,00 
Dämpfer Manitou SPV 4-Way - 
Federgabel Manitou Minute 1 349,00 
Steuersatz FSA Orbit X 25,00 
Vorbau
Lenker
Griffe
Stütze Roox S4 68,00 
Sattel Selle SLR Gel Flow 69,00 
Pedale
Felgenbänder Schwalbe 3,00 
Schläuche Conti 8,00 
Reifen Schwalbe Fat Albert 45,00 
Speichen DT Swiss Competition black
Felgen Sun Single Track
Laufradsatz XT 2003, Disc 6-Loch 129,00 
Schaltwerk SRAM X9 54,00 
Umwerfer XT 2004, FD-M761 26,00 
Kurbelbarnitur XT 2004, FC-M760 129,00 
Schalthebel SRAM X9 45,00 
Bremsen Magura Louise FR 2004 250,00 
Naben XT 2003
Naben XT 2003
Kassette XT 2004, CS-M760 11-32 45,00 
Kette XT 2004, CN-HG93 18,00 
Gesamt :3.013,00 

Also was hälste davon muss halt noch Kurbel und Umwerfer ändern ! 

@XC_Freund

Also kann nur wiedergeben was mein händler meinte er meint es würde nur passen wenn ich ne XT 2004er Kurbel und nen XT 2004 umwerfer nehme !! aber danke für den Tipp  !! also werd ich den 2003er nehmen


----------



## tomcraft04 (1. September 2004)

@ uffe
Ah und Farbe ja der pulverbeschichter hat noch Urlaub    und wenn der wieder da ist kannste alle Bergwerk farben bei ihm bestellen !


----------



## wondermike (1. September 2004)

@tomcraft
Die X.9 Schalthebel sind nicht mit dem XT-Schaltwerk kompatibel. Nimm doch einfach auch das X.9. Sieht geil aus und funktioniert super. Ansonsten gibt es auch Trigger Schalthebel von SRAM für Shimano Schaltwerke, die heißen Rocket und Attack. Ansosnten: top Zusammenstellung, hätte ich selber kaum besser machen können.  

Ich hoffe bloß, Du nimmst es nicht in schwarz/weiß, sonst ist es meinem doch ein bisschen sehr ähnlich.


----------



## tomcraft04 (1. September 2004)

Ja danke schaltwerk nehme ich auch Sram habe mich da wohl vertippt sry ne nehme es in Anthrazit silber matt.

Dann hab ich ja doch ne gute wahl getroffen Danke


----------



## uffe (1. September 2004)

Tomcat:
Wirklich noch ne 2004er Minute? So dolle soll das SPV in den Gabeln ja wohl nicht gewesen sein  2005 in Nixon für besseres Ansprechverhalten verändert...

Meine detaillierte Anfrage sah aus wie folgt:
 Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 4way
 Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber All Mountain 1
 Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme Pro
 Syntace VRO T-Stem M mit VRO Bar Alu 7075 12 Grad
 Magura Louise FR, 180 mm Scheibe auch hinten!
 Shimano Deore XT 2003 Rapidfire Shifter, Schaltwerk und E-Type Umwerfer
 Kurbeln: Raceface Evolve XC in Schwarz mit Raceface 108 mm ISIS Innenlager
 Felgen: Mavic XM 321 oder Vormodell F219, 32-Loch
 Naben: Shimano Deore XT 2003 schwarz - bitte Aufpreis für Hügi FR angeben!!!
 Speichen: DT Competition 2/1,8/2 schwarz, dreifach gekreuzt
 Reifen: Schwalbe Albert light 2.25, front + rear
 Sattel: Fi'zi:k Dolomiti

S-tec Chef kommt heute erst aus Urlaub zurück, habe dann morgen hoffentlich den endgültigen Preis.
Bei mir ist noch unklar, ob ich den Rahmen nun mit gekröpfter Satztelstütze fahren muss wegen der kurzen Oberrohrlänge, deshalb kommt da erstmal ne vorhandene alte Kore rein. Was edleres kann dann immer noch werden   
Hmm, steige ich auch gleich auf X-9 um?
Hmm, Sattel  richtig schwierig, nehme erstmal was bewährtes
Die Farbe wird so wie am Lager. Matt schwarz/beige find ich schick und ich habe keine Lust, ewig zu warten  ich brauche ein neues Bike, damit ich noch was von Herbst habe, bevor es wieder um 16:00 finster ist!!!


----------



## tomcraft04 (1. September 2004)

@uffe 

ersten ich bin Tomcraft      aber net schlimm   
Und wie meinst du das ist die Minute one nicht gut ??? Und wenn du deinen
Preis hast kannste ihn mal posten ?? 

Mfg tomi


----------



## uffe (2. September 2004)

Hoppla,
ich Trantüte! Kommt jetzt bestimmt nicht wieder vor...

Zu den Minutes: Das war kein weiter fundierter Kommentar, der schon gar nicht auf eigenen Erfahrungen beruhte   
Ich hab nur zu oft in irgendwelchen Reviews gelesen, dass die small bump sensitivity vielen doch zu stark herabgesetzt wurde. Aber keine echte Ahnung, nur diffuse Skepsis, bitte nicht verunsichern lassen!

Den Preis poste ich gerne, kein Problem.

Gute Nacht,
Uffe


----------



## tomcraft04 (2. September 2004)

@ uffe

Ist ja net schlimm   

aber werde bei der minute one bleiben wenn da nicht noch was krasses kommt!
aber ansonsten habe ich nur gutes von ihr gehört !! also auf den preis bin ich mal gespannt meins haste ja gesehen ! 

MFG tomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (2. September 2004)

Das Ansprechverhalten bei kleinen Stößen könnte bei der Minute 1 schon besser sein. Wenn's aber drauf ankommt, nämlich auf groben Trails, ist sie voll da. Ich hab das Gefühl, je härter es wird, desto besser arbeitet die Gabel. Ich würde sie jedenfalls empfehlen und ich wüsste keine, die besser zum PF passt. Nächstes Jahr wird natürlich alles besser und es gibt ganz viele ganz tolle neue Sachen. Muss man sich halt entscheiden, ob man warten will oder nicht.


----------



## tomcraft04 (2. September 2004)

Also denke mal habe ne gute auswahl getroffen und habe auch nur gutes über über die minute one am Pfadfinder gelesen!Wenn man davon ausgeht das es nächstes jahr was neues gibt ist es eingentlich Quatsch   denn irgendwie ist es wie mit fast allen anderen Gegenständen kaum hat man es schon gibts wieder was besseres!! also da kannste ja lange warten sei denn du wartest auf was bestimmtes   und das is ja bei mir nicht der Fall !


----------



## Endurance (2. September 2004)

Evtl. könnten die AM Gabeln von Marzocchi noch interessant sein. Im Web sind schon die Technischen Anleitungen etc. verfügbar. Zwar noch mit einer Menge Übersetzungsfehlern bei den Beschreibungen von TST, PAR etc. aber immerhin schon alles vollständig da.

Hat jemand einen Erfahrungswert wie schnell Marzocchi nach der offiziellen Vorstellung den Markt (nicht OEM) beliefert?

Ciao


----------



## uffe (2. September 2004)

@ Endurance:

Ich habe bei S-Tec eine All Mountain 1 in meinem Pfadfinder-Paket geordert, denn die wären schon am Lager.


----------



## uffe (2. September 2004)

Ach, Endurance, noch was:
Du fährst ja schon Marzocchi mit ETA, ist das brauchbar? Rutscht die Gabel wirklich so extrem weit runter? Absenkung am Berg ist ja schön, bloß kommt mir das reichlich übertrieben vor, oder?
Gerade bei den höheren Wegen fände ich ein abgeschwächtes ETA mit 60-70 mm Restfederweg passender (glaub' ich zumindest   )

Das wäre meine erste Marzocchi, deshalb bin ich da noch unsicher, ob ETA nun das richtige für mich ist oder ob ich nicht doch eher ein Kandidat für U-Turn Pike oder Fox 36 Talas wäre.


----------



## Endurance (2. September 2004)

@uffe:
Werd mal bei S-Tec einschauen

ETA- ist zum Bergauffahren meiner Meinung nach sinniger als U-Turn, da es problemlos während der Fahrt verstellt werden kann. Allerdings entspricht U-Turn doch eher dem TST bei Marzochi.
Ich pers. nutze ETA extrem selten, da die Gabel (Z1 FR) eh kaum wippt.  D.h. nutze es an der FR fast nie und am Strike (mit Marzocchi SL 80mm Luft) nur bergan auf Straße; hier macht es eigentlich auch nur richtung sinn mit Lenkerhebel, da ETA abschalten schnell vergessen ist und bergab wohlkaum mehr an der Gabel rumgefummelt werden kann.
Kurzum: Ich könnte drauf verzichten. Bei Gabeln unter 140mm oder einem Verstellbereich von <=2cm kann ich aber auch auf die Federwegsverstellung verzichten.


----------



## uffe (2. September 2004)

TST ist die Dämpfungsverstellung mit Anti-Wipp-Effekt, ähnlich ProPedal oder Motion Control.
TAS ist die Federwegsverstellung zwischen 130 und 150 mm. Allerdings muss man laut englischem  Manual vor dem Umschalten die Luft aus der Positivkammer rechts ablassen und hinterher wieder aufpumpen!!!
Ich fand die Gabel für den Pfadfinder super, weil ich vor dem Downhill dann vorne und hinten einfach mechanisch auf die längeren Wege und flachere Winkel umstellen könnte  aber so? Mit rumpumpen im Gelände?   
Und ETA brauch ich echt nicht, das scheint nur was für extrem steile Anstiege mit glatten Untergrund zu sein  wer will da schon fahren?
Schade eigentlich, da wird gerade glatt die RS Pike interessanter für meine Anforderungen.


----------



## Endurance (3. September 2004)

> TST ist die Dämpfungsverstellung mit Anti-Wipp-Effekt, ähnlich ProPedal oder Motion Control


natürlich Du hast; recht meinte TAS==U-Turn und TST==SPV==MotionControl==TerraLogic (von der Funktion her nicht die Technik)
TST: TerrainSelectionTechnonlogy
TAS: TravelAdjustment(Technology) müsste dann eigentlich TAT heißen das S steht für was (Setup)?

Ist es wirklich so schlimm wenn man die Luft anpassen muß? Mal ehrlich die Leute die U-Turn dran haben verstellen doch auch nicht ständig unterweg den Federweg - oder doch Ihr Spielkinder  Also ich würd's nicht machen wär mir schon zu blöd vor und auf jedem Hügel das Ding verstellen. Einzig sinnvoll wäre das wohl in den Alpen wo's 4Stunden rauf und dann auch entsprechend lang "singeltrailig" bergab geht.

Ist jedoch immer schöner wenn man ohne große "Umbauten" Einstellungen ändern kann, deswegen finde ich auch U-Turn besser gelöst als TAS.

Einzig gegen Pike sprechende ist der Zweifel an der Stabilität der RockShox. Die haben es sich bei mir mit ausgeschlagenen SIDs und Psylos verspielt.



> Und ETA brauch ich echt nicht, das scheint nur was für extrem steile Anstiege mit glatten Untergrund zu sein  wer will da schon fahren?


Wie gesagt nutze ETA eigentlich nur am RaceBike. Und hier dient es mir nicht der Federwegsverstellung (bei 80mm gibt es eh nicht viel zu verstellen) sondern als ANTI-Wipp sprich TST Ersatz.

bzgl. S-Tec: die HP ist nicht wirklich aktuell oder? Wenn ich sehe, das die Preisliste (Download) vom 14.07.04 ist bekomme ich Gänsehaut - da kann man den Internetshop besser gleich lassen.


----------



## uffe (3. September 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig sinnvoll wäre das wohl in den Alpen wo's 4Stunden rauf und dann auch entsprechend lang "singeltrailig" bergab geht.


Genau, dafür solls sein! Und um hier zu Hause in Berlin vielleicht mit weniger Federweg und steilerem Lenkwinkel zu fahren. Alle 5 min für jede kleine Geländeänderung will ich da bestimmt nicht dran rumkurbeln.



			
				Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jedoch immer schöner wenn man ohne große "Umbauten" Einstellungen ändern kann, deswegen finde ich auch U-Turn besser gelöst als TAS.


Ganz meine Meinung!



			
				Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Einzig gegen Pike sprechende ist der Zweifel an der Stabilität der RockShox. Die haben es sich bei mir mit ausgeschlagenen SIDs und Psylos verspielt.


Tja, der Test auf www.vertriders.com hat mich gestern überzeugt! Hatte noch nie eine RS, ich vertraue da mal auf SRAM im Hintergrund



			
				Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> bzgl. S-Tec: die HP ist nicht wirklich aktuell oder? Wenn ich sehe, das die Preisliste (Download) vom 14.07.04 ist bekomme ich Gänsehaut - da kann man den Internetshop besser gleich lassen.


Ich hatte auch angerufen und gemailt  bislang völlig zufrieden mit deren Beratung zu den Teilen für meinen zukünftigen Pfadfinder. Die Pikes sind übrigends auch schon da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uffe (8. September 2004)

@ Tomcraft

Wie gewünscht hier Ausstattung und Preis meines finalen Pfadfinders von S-Tec:
 Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Air 4way
 Gabel: RockShox Pike Team
 Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme Pro
 Syntace VRO T-Stem mit VRO Bar Alu 7075 12 Grad
 Magura Louise FR, 180 mm Scheiben
 Shimano Deore XT 2003 Rapidfire Shifter, Schaltwerk und E-Type Umwerfer, 11-34er Kassette (2004er Problem mit Umwerfer war im Shop auch bekannt)
 Kurbeln: Raceface Evolve XC in Schwarz
 Felgen: Mavic XM 321/F219
 Naben: Hügi FR
 Speichen: DT Competition schwarz
 Reifen: Schwalbe Albert light 2.25
 Sattel: Fi'zi:k Dolomiti
 Roox Stütze

Preis: 3150 Euro, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin!


----------



## tomcraft04 (11. September 2004)

thx @ uffe 

hört sich gut an !!


----------

